# Random ATiTool Crashes



## DanishDevil (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey guys.  For some reason, I'm getting crashes EVERY time i try to show the 3d view of ATiTool .24 OR beta.  Never happened before.  Any ideas?

PS: I reformatted.


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2005)

If your graphics card is running way too fast, every time you open the 3d view, it will crash. You should open it, and click 'Default' to bring back the factory settings. See if that helps, if not, it's possible your card may have been damaged.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 13, 2005)

It was running stock.  I've got it OC'ed to 525/609 now with ATi Tray Tools.  Still dunno wat's up with ATiTool tho.


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2005)

That's really wierd. Try reinstalling ATITool and see if it fixes the problem


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 13, 2005)

Tried both .24 and the beta versions installing and uninstalling and nothing worked.


----------

